# Constable Brian Bachmann



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Constable*

*Brian Bachmann*

Brazos County Constable's Office - Precinct 1, Texas

End of Watch: Monday, August 13, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/13/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Constable Brian Bachmann was shot and killed while performing an eviction at a home on the 200 block of Fidelity Street in College Station at approximately 12:15 pm.

After shooting Constable Bachmann, the subject in the home began shooting out of the home, killing one civilian and wounding another. Two responding police officers from the College Station Police Department were also shot and wounded. The suspect was taken into custody approximately 30 minutes later after being shot by responding units.

Constable Bachmann had served as the elected constable of Brazos County Precinct 1 for 13 years and had served in law enforcement for a total of 20 years. He is survived by his wife and children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Christopher Kirk
Brazos County Constable's Office - Precinct 1
c/o Brazos County Sheriff
1700 Highway 21 West
Bryan, TX 77803

Phone: (979) 361-4900

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21355-constable-brian-bachmann#ixzz23TG0eFpe​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

RIP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

RIP Constable Bachmann.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Constable


----------

